# Are vet. syringes same as human?



## ccpro (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm guessing this is a legal out for those establishments wishing to sell pins. legally without a script.  Or are the materials sub-par, second hand steel, less stringent gov. controls?  Help a dummy out?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 28, 2012)

I dont think there the same but I use them all the time.  Its funny when I go in to the supply house and see other steroid users in there.  We dont say shit just buy 12 pins and leave.


----------



## krashrt (Sep 28, 2012)

Are they that much cheaper than GP?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 28, 2012)

No they are NOT the same. Vet grade and human grade are held to a lot different safety and health standards then each other. Of course most of us use UGL's and we trust the lab is sterile. People have used vet grade gear forever too. I dunno, personally I'd use pins made for human use. What's safe for a cow isn't safe for me. And even though I use UGL's now, I trust the brewers more then I trust a company pumping out syringes for pigs. That's just me though.


----------



## Gstacker (Sep 28, 2012)

krashrt said:


> Are they that much cheaper than GP?



there like a buck each for a barrel and a buck for a pin... at least around here and they make you show id n look at you like you smoke crack lol... i cant say what the standard is for vet grade if there is such a thing but i can say that the pizs i get from gpz are much nicer..


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just had 100 dropped at my door. Amazon $17.95


----------



## 69nites (Sep 28, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Just had 100 dropped at my door. Amazon $17.95



Amazon can't be touched.


----------



## krashrt (Sep 28, 2012)

That's what I was thinkin. Do sites on amazon ship everywhere


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2012)

syringes cost nothing dont mess around with crap,get the good ones


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 28, 2012)

I would never use vet syringes you can get syringes shipped safely and discreetly too you using Amazon or GPZ.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 28, 2012)

i have used vet pins and find no difference, but i do order human pins now


----------



## bigmike33 (Sep 28, 2012)

gpz is the bomb cheap and fast


----------



## JOMO (Sep 28, 2012)

I use robot pins! Forget the petty human and vet grade syringes. To make it clear, i use the same amount/syringe that dolph lundgren used in universal soldier at the end. Right into the heart!


----------



## Rip (Sep 28, 2012)

I bought a box of 100 syringes on Amazon for about $17 recently. 




ccpro said:


> I'm guessing this is a legal out for those establishments wishing to sell pins. legally without a script.  Or are the materials sub-par, second hand steel, less stringent gov. controls?  Help a dummy out?


----------



## JOMO (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep, best to buy online. Cheap and 2-3 days to your door.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 28, 2012)

krashrt said:


> That's what I was thinkin. Do sites on amazon ship everywhere



Everywhere except the Gaza Strip...zip code is undesirable.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 29, 2012)

69nites said:


> Amazon can't be touched.



This guys can touch amazon... http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/


----------



## 69nites (Sep 29, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> This guys can touch amazon... http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/


Do they get me 100 bd syringes and draw needles for 25 bucks shipped and at my door in 3 days?


----------



## Gstacker (Sep 29, 2012)

id rather use a vet pin than a used pin, jus saying....


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 29, 2012)

Gstacker said:


> id rather use a vet pin than a used pin, jus saying....



Your  post confuses me? Is Manny blazing  MS13 in your avatar?


----------



## tanuki (Sep 29, 2012)

I too would like to use used HG syringes. Preferably from a dark alley in NYC. Rather than vet syringes that say "Tamper-evident, moisture-repellant, puncture-resistant packaging for ensured sterility."


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 29, 2012)

ccpro said:


> I'm guessing this is a legal out for those establishments wishing to sell pins. legally without a script.  Or are the materials sub-par, second hand steel, less stringent gov. controls?  Help a dummy out?



They are bigger. You should have seen the needles that the vet used to stick into my mare's neck!


----------



## Braw16 (Sep 29, 2012)

I always just go to the pharmacy and get pins whenever I need them. It hasn't been a problem if they say something I just say its for B-12. They are pretty cheap also


----------



## Oenomaus (Sep 30, 2012)

I've used vet & human. Prefer the human, but it is funny to see the other bros in the tractor supply store.


----------

